# building new stand now



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i am going to build my new stand and i will post pics as it gets built.
so far i have to wooden framework cut to size.
i will add pictures as it is being built this will keep me going and it will show you how its done step by step.
pic of the wood first and the tools


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

V nice dix!! Look 4ward 2seein the progress!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i am having something to eat and i will start the pre drilling process so more pics to come today.
tonight me and my G/F will complete the frame hopefully
dixon


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i am having something to eat and i will start the pre drilling process so more pics to come today.
> tonight me and my G/F will complete the frame hopefully
> dixon


 Thats a bit kwik aint it?? U aint hangin about!! lol!! U gna clad it n stuff or leave it open?? What size tank is it4?

U wna chat?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Thats a bit kwik aint it?? U aint hangin about!! lol!! U gna clad it n stuff or leave it open?? What size tank is it4?
> 
> U wna chat?


 the tank is 48x20x20 and it will be clad back and sides in cabinet grade ply the front as it has a door and opening for my other tank to sit in will be faced in real wood the same as the outer skin of ply and i will also make the hood out of this.
once the framework is done it will be sanded and clear coated ready for the cladding which will also stabalize the frame making it stronger.
once all done i will clear cote and sand then wax it.
the next pic is the work station with the first piece ready to pre drill.
you will notice i have all the tools handy and all the wood cut and ready its best to do one full section at a time taking time as to get a better finish.
i have clamped the first piece to drill and another piece a foot away to make the 2 pieces that i am drilling at the same time level to keep it square as i dont have a work bench in my dining room
the pic after this one will be once they are all drilled


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Im all excited wiv dis 1!! Cant w8 2see the finished product!!! I might do the same my self if it looks gd!! "busy 4chat then dix!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i numbered all the joints as i drilled through both pieces of wood at a time. this helps when putting it together to match the drill holes on both bits of wood
a pic


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

putting the top frame section together


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nearly done


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

now finished 
the top frame section


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

now the bottom frame section


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

and this section finished and with the top section.
i used an extra brace on the top section for extra strength as this holds the tank directly but with a piece of 18m ply on top once i clad the stand
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i will be back later with more pics when i add the uprights its dinner time now
dixon


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

*18m ply on top once i clad the stand*

LOL!! Thats bloody thick!







Cant believe u stopped for t??







Lookin gd m8!!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> *18m ply on top once i clad the stand*
> 
> LOL!! Thats bloody thick!
> 
> ...


 it will be 18mm ply all round exept the front which will be real wood.
dixon


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I just thought 18metres was thick LOL!!! Its gna b real gd!!!! I can tell!! Is it finished yet?? u promised by tonight?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> I just thought 18metres was thick LOL!!! Its gna b real gd!!!! I can tell!! Is it finished yet?? u promised by tonight?:laugh:


 i see what you mean lol

actually i have now decided on 12mm cladding for the sides and 18mm for the top.

heres a pic when all the framework has been pre drilled and ready for assembly


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here is the the first part of the frame being assembled


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Is that it for 2day?? Lookin real gd!! did u design it urself or follow other peoples plans??


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the bottom section now assembled


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

and here is the finished framework.

i have to order the cabinet grade ply it is getting cut to order so i needed to make the frame to get the sizes.
i will carry on with this post once i get the wood
last pic finished frame


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Is that it for 2day?? Lookin real gd!! did u design it urself or follow other peoples plans??


yep thats it for today i told you i would get the frame finished.

i drilled all the holes the screws went into with a lrge drill bit @ 1cm so the screws are not seen and wont stop the ply being attached and it will be flush.
i have checked it out and now its all together it is square i cant wait for the ply now.
its part my design and part the garf design i modified it a bit

dixon


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

U been workin hard m8!! Relax and have a beer!!


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

did you cut the wood yourself or you let the hardware store cut it for you? and how long did it take you to assemble the frame? it looks very nice already... nicely done. thanks for your pics, it helps... me big time.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

jovons said:


> did you cut the wood yourself or you let the hardware store cut it for you? and how long did it take you to assemble the frame? it looks very nice already... nicely done. thanks for your pics, it helps... me big time.


 my g/f's uncle has a wood shop so he cut it for me and he advised he can take me to his supplier to get the ply cut no charge for cutting but the ply i just have to buy the sheets.
the frame took around 4 hours to put together.
there is more to come when i get the ply

dixon


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

looks really good how much was all the wood if you dont mind me asking or have you said ????????????


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> looks really good how much was all the wood if you dont mind me asking or have you said ????????????


 well so far the wood has cost £8 to make the frame the wood is 3x2 and i bought 6 8' lengths i also bought 50 no 10x 2'' and 60 no 10 x 3'' screw which were £5.
the rest of the wood i have no exact price yet but i estimate @ £50.
the total should be @ £70 or $100 and i priced up a stand not as strong as this one and it was £300.
dixon


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> mattmatt123 said:
> 
> 
> > looks really good how much was all the wood if you dont mind me asking or have you said ????????????
> ...


Cool!! I might look in2 building 1 now instead of buying!!! At least u can make it how u want it!! Shelves etc!! Space for filters n stuff!! Is urs gna have doors??


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

looking very nice dixon i tried this but my diy got the better of me


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > mattmatt123 said:
> ...


it will have a door on the right handside and open with my spilo tank on the other.
the canister filter will be behind the door along with my fish stuff.
this frees up my dining room for another tank.
thanks jack my diy is fine it needs to be the amount i have done on my house the last 4 years


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

part 2 will be coming at the weekend i am going to sand and seal the frame and i should be picking up the ply wood on saturday and hopefully putting it together saturday and sunday.
dixon


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Cant w8!! But im away for 3weeks on saturday and dunno if i have access 2the net!! Aaaaaggghhhh!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Cant w8!! But im away for 3weeks on saturday and dunno if i have access 2the net!! Aaaaaggghhhh!!


 it will still be here when you get back
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Do you have blueprints or anything??? or a site that you got some bluprints lemme know im interested in building one now... i got lots of un used wood in the basement


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's awesome. I was gna build a stand for my 29 g, but that seemed like a waste of time for something like a 29 g. Instead I ended up using an old piece of furniture to sit it on. It's real ugly though. (Pic attached to this message.)

When I get a bigger tank in the future I will definitely build a stand... I'm thinking about building a 'triple decker' for three 10 g tanks to be stacked on each other with a tall cupboard to the left side. Or something close to that anyway... It'll be for my male bettas, of which, I hope to one day own a lot more of.

I'm all about DIY now. It's SO much cheaper! I saved a TON of money tonight by making my own tank dividers for my male bettas opposed to buying them new... Ever heard of "plastic canvass"? You can get it in the crafts section of Wal Mart. It cost me 63¢ a sheet. Then some suction cups from hardware and I was ready to go.

Good luck with the final completion of the stand. Can't wait to see it. This has been extremely informative... and...

*THIS THREAD SHOULD BE STICKIED FOR FURTHER REFERENCE!!!*


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

scooby

the blueprints were from the GARF site but i have adapted them to make them stronger.

mettle

thanks for the support i cant wait to get on with this.

and for all

once i have finished this i will be doing an article on the whole process with pictures and diagrams written info.

dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well today i picked up my wood.
the wood is birch ply 12mm thick only as the frame carries the weight and this is just for looks.
i picked birch ply for 2 reasons
1- when cut it does not splinter as much as other forms of ply.
2- its a light coloured wood so staining is not limited colour wise.
first i will sand and prep the wood and seal the insides of the panels and do the same with the frame.
i am using a quick drying urethane sealant on all the wood to seal it from water and then the outer panels will be waxed for looks.
heres a picture of the wood i bought.
more pics later today when the prep is done


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

nice, finished product should look good


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I honestly think that you should keep these pics in order and when you are finished...write it up in an article and give it to Xenon. It might be good enough to get published here on PFury.

Nice job...you got me wondering if I could build one myself! I am looking forward to seeing the rest of the pictures!

Thanks for all your hard work on this!

Jeffrey


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I honestly think that you should keep these pics in order and when you are finished...write it up in an article and give it to Xenon. It might be good enough to get published here on PFury.
> 
> Nice job...you got me wondering if I could build one myself! I am looking forward to seeing the rest of the pictures!
> 
> ...


 jeff i am going to do this mike and i have been talking through PM and i will do a full article with pics in sequence once the project is completed.
i am going out tonight so i will resume tommorow the frame is sanded and ready for sealing i will start prepping the ply tommorow
dixon


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

good work dixon. can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

great job it looks like its gonna be awesome looking!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hmmmm post some more pics soon heheh


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you took those pictures with a Fuji Fujipix digital camera correct?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> you took those pictures with a Fuji Fujipix digital camera correct?


yep i did a finepix a303 you can just see the box.
sorry no more pics today i had to lay off the project until when i am better.
i have the flu and cant pic up any tools but i did manage to get it all sanded
dixon


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

You'll need something to handle lateral stress. What you have so far will hold plenty of weight pushing downward. Are you going to wrap it in plywood? That will take care of the lateral stress.

RL


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

awesome, stand looks pretty damn good though 







hope you feel bettter soon


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

aww damn too bad bout the flu... But its the season to get it... Hope ya feel better soon and can get some more pics up


----------



## Loppdawg69 (Nov 13, 2003)

The plywood added to the front will add sufficient lateral support. This is a very well done stand.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ralphinnj said:


> You'll need something to handle lateral stress. What you have so far will hold plenty of weight pushing downward. Are you going to wrap it in plywood? That will take care of the lateral stress.
> 
> RL


it will be totally wrapped in ply all the way round inc the front plus it will have a top layer plus a layer attached to the bottom and a layer on top of the bottom framework to act as a shelf for my 20g and canister filter for the main tank etc.
hopefully i will be feeling better soon i want to get this done so i can start on the next project the hood and i have the wood for that
dixon


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

hey is there anyway to make a stand for a bowfront 100g?


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

keep us posted when you're doing the hood... i like the your frame works already and helped me...hope you're gonna do the same with the hood..you know with pics and everything...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

nice!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

This thread has definatly influnced me on building my own tank... The internet has alot of good sites to offer from also for others interested!!!


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

b u d l i g h t said:


> hey is there anyway to make a stand for a bowfront 100g?


 Yes, you can do it similary to what Dixon did. You just won't have a rectangle; it will have a straigh back and sides, then the front you can simulate the bow with 3 or 4 edges (like facets). The concept is the same though.

RL


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ralphinnj said:


> b u d l i g h t said:
> 
> 
> > hey is there anyway to make a stand for a bowfront 100g?
> ...


 yes thats correct you will have to make the frame shape as close to the bowfront shape as possible and cut the top sheet of wood the exact same shape as the base of the tank you can overhang it slightly as the frame will have straight edges and the top layer of wood can be round.

as for the hood i will do the same with pics but i have not decided on the look yet all i know is it will be 8'' deep and will cover 2'' of the tank and have a full lid 48''x 20''
i am feeling better but i am now off work i will probably start again on wednesday
dixon


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

ok i think i know what you mean but bulding the shape of a bowfront using 2 by 4s is gonan be a pain


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i am starting again tommorow so i should get some pics up
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have just finished adding the last coat of sealer to the frame and will now start on the ply
heres a pic


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thats looking like a pros work, NICE


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Just make sure your plywood is well connected. Your joints are ALL butt joints which is much weaker than an overlap joint. You should be fine if your plywood overlaps everything.

RL


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ralphinnj said:


> Just make sure your plywood is well connected. Your joints are ALL butt joints which is much weaker than an overlap joint. You should be fine if your plywood overlaps everything.
> 
> RL


 it will do i am getting a nail gun on saturday so it will be fine.
more sanding on the ply tommorow but i wont add pics of that the next ones will be adding most of the ply at the weekend, i did think i would be sorted by now but the flu is going so back to work tommorow
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

today i am starting on the ply clad.
first i will add a coat of urethane stain sealer to the inside of each panel i am using medium oak stain here is a picture which compares with and without stain.
later i will add the back top and sides to the frame once this coat is dry.
the outer panels will get 2-3 coats


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the insides of the ply are now drying and should be ok to nail to the frame in an hour or so.
this is a pic of the tools i will now use, these are not a must exept the jigsaw the nails can be put in by hammer but i am lazy so a nail gun it is


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the ply clad is now being fitted first section is the main shelf the filter and 20g tank will sit on inside the frame.
this has to be cut to go around the frames uprights i used a small peice of timber to draw round but did measure the distances on the frame and transfered it to the wood
pic of marking it out


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

next picture shows the wood cut and ready to fit
it is also with another essential tool for the job STELLA ARTOIS
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the shelf is now fitted in position


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

now to fit the base.
i fitted the base as i will add 6 legs to the stand 3x3 blocks of wood cut down to 4'' high and this gives a good base to add these


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

next picture is the back of the stand


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

heres a picture from the front to see what it looks like


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

now the sides are being added.
notice all the insides are already sealed with the varnish so i dont have to get inside and add it once fitted


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

a picture showing my 20g and where it will go.
the other side will have a door and my filter will sit behind this


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the top has now been added to the stand


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this pic shows the insides framework and shelf all coated with varnish.
the inside shelf will have another 2 coats tommorow as it will take alot of wear
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks good man. Im just curious why you enclosed the back? Leaving it open makes it much easier to plug things in, change filteration types..like adding a canaster. You just planning on cutting some holes?

Looks very nice. I like building in tanks into the stand, I think it looks nicer.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Looks good man. Im just curious why you enclosed the back? Leaving it open makes it much easier to plug things in, change filteration types..like adding a canaster. You just planning on cutting some holes?
> 
> Looks very nice. I like building in tanks into the stand, I think it looks nicer.


 thanks GG
yes i will be cutting a hole in the back of the stand for my canister filter and adding the other tank into the stand opens up my dining room for another tank i will get in around 6 months hopefully 6' or 8' X 30x30.
looks like i will have to make another stand then as well.
i added the back peice to give it extra strength this thing is solid now and adding the clad was easy with the nail gun so not much more to do only the front peice to jigsaw out the holes for the other tank and the doorway which i will do tommorow then on wednesday i will buy all the trims and finish it off and start the hood
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey man, couple ideas to surround the other tank.....I added a wood piece on hinges that locks with magnets...it frames the tank nicely.









and then when open it is easy to do tank maintanence.









Looking good man.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

that looks really good GG 
i am trying to keep it simple for my first go i may however try something different like that on my next stand project in a few months time


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

looking good dixon.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

vlahos said:


> looking good dixon.


 thanks 
some more tommorow
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the last peice of clad is the front section too hide the framework i measured the holes reqd and marked out the sections to cut out on the ply.
the holes are just smaller than the frame to hide it.
here is the wood and how its was marked out


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

next picture shows one section cut out


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this picture shows the two holes cut out i also sanded them to tidy them up and to get them square


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this picture shows the front added to the stand one of the reasons i enclosed the back of the stand was for strength the front of the stand is only held on by 13 brad nails where as the sides and back were attached with a lot more the front is the main section you can see so i wanted to keep it tidy


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

a better picture of the front of the stand for detail purposes


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

now a picture of the finished cladding me and my g/f were sanding this for quite a few hours in between each coat to get a better finish and only one more coat to go it will have 3 coats all together.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man it looks awsome great job. if you dont mind me asking what was the totol price of everything ?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

all the coats have now been added tommorow i will seal the inside around the shelf and frame with the silicone sealer the same colour as the wood you can just see the gaps this will stop water from being trapped.
the last coat was still wet and looks shiney it is a silk finish so it will dull a little


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

if you look closely at the sides, top and sides from front to back you can see a ridge this also shows where the front meets the shelf, on wednesday i will be off to buy some 12mm x 12 mm or 1/2'' x 1/2'' for you US boys trim in solid wood also i will be getting some 12mm x 40m, the 12x12 will go along the bottom in front of the shelf and also along the side from bottom to top to cover the edges of the ply.
along the front and sides where the tank will sit will be the 12x40mm trim to cover the edge of the ply and the bottom of the tank so the polystyrene under the tank will not show this will make the tank look finished.
also the door needs to be made and the hood but door first and that will be on wednesday the hood will be made in a week or so when i have the time
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> man it looks awsome great job. if you dont mind me asking what was the totol price of everything ?


 so far the total cost is this
frame work wood and nails £10 or $15
ply £60 or $90 this includes enough for the door and hood
varnish £15 or $22 i did get the most expensive varnish as i wanted the finish to be good plus it dries really quickly 20 minutes touch dry and 2 hrs for the next coat.
as for the trims i will buy on wednesday probably @ £5 or $7
from what i gather wood in the US is alot cheaper then wood in the UK we dont have that many forests so import most wood i dont think its the same in the US so i would expect the wood to be cheaper.
i priced up a stand for my tank and it was @ £300 or $450 and was only mdf veneered with hard wood and it would not match my exact specs to fit my other tank this way its cheaper and i get what i want.
all in all this will have cost £90 or $135 very cheap in comparison
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

getting the rest of the wood tommorow so project will start again
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this is how the trim look.
first i will varnish the insides of these to seal them then fit and varnish the outside to match the stand.
you can also see the legs alreadt drilled the top part that will fit against the stans will be varnished also
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

fitting the legs
they are 3x3'' timber 4'' high i used 6 of these for strength but its better to have legs like this if your florr is over 100 years old like mine is
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

next pic shows the legs fitted and varnished as you can see i had holes drilled with a 1/2'' drill down 3'' then drilled through the rest with a smaller drill to allow the screw to go through


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

looks very nice but i thought it was for a big tank to go on top


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

jackburton said:


> looks very nice but i thought it was for a big tank to go on top


 it is for a big tank to go on top and for my spilo tank underneath.
you will see tonight as i am going to strip down my tank and fit the tanks to it
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the legs are now fitted and varnished as you can see
the trims to hide the ply ends and bottom of the tank are now fitted but i have to wait until the glue is dry to sand it down and add one more varnish coat


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the main stand is now finished all trims fitted and varnished.
only the door left to build and fit but i am putting the tanks on today and fit the door and hood once built in a week or so
dixon


----------



## l3gacy1 (Nov 9, 2003)

wow that looks sweet!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks great man....Cant wait to see the final product. I also love the house, that fireplace kicks ass!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks GG i am setting up the tanks at the moment its really hard wok so i am having a break.
the house is a real victorian house from 1880 the fire place was handmade it is inset with green and then cream marble and has a green/cream bow shaped hearth the fire looks good also as it should it cost £800 or $1200 4 years ago
dixon


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm going to build a tank stand too, I don't think I have the patience to take a picture of each step though. I will post a picture of it when it's finished, and of how much beer it took... I mean time


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

You messing up the house man with all that sawdust?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Damn eh she's really starting to come along... what size tank is going on that again???


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

damn man thats looks sweet


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well the tanks have now been fitted 85 us gal on the top with 5 pygos and a 20 us gal underneath with my spilo
a door will cover the filter etc and a hood will cover the pipes and light
i do think it looks good i am very pleased
heres a pic
dixon


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice..


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah very very very nice


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice man, looks great!!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

great job! you should definatley write up an article on this project


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks everybody 
i took the last shot from distance as the tank was very cloudy with being emptied and refilled i will get a better shot tonight
dixon


----------

